# What vitamins do you take?



## Vvitto (Jul 14, 2003)

on a daily basis?

I am considering to get vitamin E and zinc on a daily basis.

Anyone takes anything else and why?


----------



## y2gt (Jul 14, 2003)

I take a generic multi-vit from my pharmacy. It compares to centrum.  I also take a vit e-400 cap with it.  take em in the morning with my first meal.  

I was going to post a similar thread asking what everyone took for a multi-vit/mineral because i want to take a mineral supp also due to the large amount of water i drink. So can i expand on your thread  and ask *what brand multivit/mineral everyone takes?* Thanks.


----------



## Vvitto (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> I take a generic multi-vit from my pharmacy. It compares to centrum.  I also take a vit e-400 cap with it.  take em in the morning with my first meal.
> 
> I was going to post a similar thread asking what everyone took for a multi-vit/mineral because i want to take a mineral supp also due to the large amount of water i drink. So can i expand on your thread  and ask *what brand multivit/mineral everyone takes?* Thanks.



Be my guest..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

Natures Plus - Sources of Life w/o Iron


----------



## Mikes1 (Jul 15, 2003)

I've had this question for a while.
Why take a multi w/o iron? Don't we need the iron as well?

I take Now foods vit-min 75+.


Mike


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

You get plenty of iron in your meats and veggies and you don't need the additional iron.  Too much iron isn't good.


----------



## Mikes1 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Jul 15, 2003)

I take 2 caps of GNC mega men, 3 x 500mg caps Vitamin C and 6 caps omega-3 fish oil...should I take anything else?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

That depends on the rest of your diet  and if you need other supplements.  

I take Multi Vits w/o Iron, Multi Mins w/o Iron, Vit C, Protein Powder, and going to start Glutamine again soon.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

I am with Jodi, I only take Vitamins for the areas I am lacking in, I eat some red meat every day so no iron supp is needed plus it comes with your dark green leafy veggies, and too much iron is no good, and damage is irreversible.  A multi is always a good idea especially if you are dieting.  If you don't eat much fruit or vit c fortified food I reccomend a vit C supp, which I take, and if you don't eat or drink dairy or milk prodects or eat calcium fortified food, I would recommend a calcium supp, which I do also.  

Here is a good site to input what you eat and then you can look over what mutrients you are missing on a constant basis and see from there what supps you should be taking but also be careful not to overload on minerals because that can be just as bad as not getting enough.

www.usda.gov/cnpp

don't necessarily look at how they claim your diet rates but use it for looking at what nutrients you may be missing.

Hope this helps


----------



## y2gt (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks jodi. I had a feeling u would jump in this thread.
Thanks for the input....and keep spreading the knowledge!


----------



## Vvitto (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I am with Jodi, I only take Vitamins for the areas I am lacking in, I eat some red meat every day so no iron supp is needed plus it comes with your dark green leafy veggies, and too much iron is no good, and damage is irreversible.  A multi is always a good idea especially if you are dieting.  If you don't eat much fruit or vit c fortified food I reccomend a vit C supp, which I take, and if you don't eat or drink dairy or milk prodects or eat calcium fortified food, I would recommend a calcium supp, which I do also.
> 
> Here is a good site to input what you eat and then you can look over what mutrients you are missing on a constant basis and see from there what supps you should be taking but also be careful not to overload on minerals because that can be just as bad as not getting enough.
> ...



IS there such thing as too much vitamin C or vitamin E?

What is too much in terms of vitamins?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

honestly you need to do some research before you take any kind of supplement vitamin or not.  Vitamin C is one that will not harm you to take extra but you need to research the side effects if you plan on taking on supplements, not just blind faith.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 17, 2003)

There is such thing as taking too much of a certain vitamin because your body only has he ability absorb a certain amount.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Very true Auggie

I would also suggest to those that drink 5L or more of water a day to take Multi-Minerals w/o Iron at the end of the day.  It will replenish your minerals that you basically peed out.  

Lots of water and not enough minerals and you will experience fatiuge and headaches.  My minerals also have 100% daily requirement of calcium and between that, my multi-vitamins and my green veggies I don't see a need for an additional calcium supplement.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah I take a lot of vitamins just to be safe I notice though that I do secret it.  I take Zinc, Magnesium, Calcium, Potassium, A and D.  Oh and B - 100 Complex.  I know I may over do it but I rather be safe than sorry.  So Far no side effects.  Iron should be kept out.  Too much can back you up.  Unless you are already difficient.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

And too much iron over a long period of time can build up in your internal organs and never be reversed


----------



## Vvitto (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> honestly you need to do some research before you take any kind of supplement vitamin or not.  Vitamin C is one that will not harm you to take extra but you need to research the side effects if you plan on taking on supplements, not just blind faith.



ANy good link to research?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

the usda web site and the fda website are great starting points.


----------



## Vvitto (Jul 20, 2003)

I havent taken any vitamin so far and I was wondering what would be the benefits in talking multivitamin , vit C,E and zinc on a daily basis?

Anyone?

Need some good explanation or a good link to read up as to why is vitamins needed on a daily basis?

have you noticed a change in your overall health/stamina since you have taken vitamins?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't take a lot of stuff. I just take the 2 GNC's Women's Ultra Mega vitamins and a generic 600 mg calcium tablet everyday.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

I have been taking GNC (I know I know, evil bastards) Mega Man vitamins.  Is there anything out there that is better for someone with my needs?  i.e., gaining strength and lean mass?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

The thing with vitamins is I have never felt better or worse but more of the reasoning for vitamins is that diets today es pecially for those dieting, people lack all the vitamins, minerals and butrients that your body needs and as long as it takes deplete by the time you realize you are deficient in the vitamin or mineral you either have to replenish and the treatment mayu be awful or you can not reverse the damage.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't think GNC MEGA MAN has iron in it.  I can't find it on the label anywhere.  

I am often tired and fatigue easily, could that be due to a lack of iron?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

it could but don't think that until you get a blood test, if you think you are low in iron get a blood test that will truely tell you if you are and tell the doctor.  That is a bitch to treat and makes people more sick and naseous while they go throught he treatment.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

Good call.  Yeah, I wouldn't do anything without getting some tests done.  I think I might knock out a few other concerns I have had lately, such as testosterone levels, iron, etc.  Just need to find a good doc in my area....thanks!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

not a problem, cause there are so many other things that could make you tired, just trying to helpp


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I don't think GNC MEGA MAN has iron in it.  I can't find it on the label anywhere.
> 
> I am often tired and fatigue easily, could that be due to a lack of iron?




Are you eating enough carbs?  I was like that at one point.  I assumed it was an iron difficiency because I was feeling cold a lot of the time in hot weather.  Also I was not eating enough carbs.  I eventually bought some iron within a week I was better.  I don't get tired anymore.  I stopped taking it because I started to eat a lot of whole food as well.  I was getting the iron from my meat sources.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

I eat plenty of carbs.  I'm going to go get bloodwork done soon to hopefully find the culprit.  However, I have noticed a little increased energy lately since I have started jogging for like 10 minutes in the morning.  I think I just need a jolt first thing out of bed.  But, we'll see.  Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah could be some type of diffienciency.  I hate doctors so I took matters into my own hands.  But I do need to go.


----------



## Vvitto (Jul 21, 2003)

Why so many of you guys take the multivitamins w/o iron?

How much iron is too much? What are the best sources foodwise for iron?

Could someone who feels kinda lethargic in the afternoon and sleepy be iron defficient?

I take my multivitamin with iron...


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

Look at the previous posts in this thread...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 21, 2003)

Possibly.  You can get iron from meat sources and Eggs.  Some bread have it as well.   Also you may be not eating enough carbs.  If you are feeling cold all the time not matter the weather. The symptoms may not be noticible. Some of the symptoms are: Pale skin color, fatigue, irritability, dizziness, weakness, shortness of breath, sore tongue, brittle nails, decreased appetite (especially in children), headache - frontal.  I got this from an article.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

could you post the article?  if it is an online source that is.  I am curious to read this, it sounds interesting.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> could you post the article?  if it is an online source that is.  I am curious to read this, it sounds interesting.






http://www.mamashealth.com/nutrition/anemia.asp


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Vvitto (Jul 21, 2003)

I take my multivitamins once a day and I was wondering if evenings are a better time to take them or it doesnt matter.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 21, 2003)

It is best if you take them with your meals.  I normally take all of mine in the morning.  But drink them along with a lot of water.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

I take 1 in the morning with my first meal, then 1 in the evening with my 5th or 6th meal.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

I take a multi-vitamin in the morning, it has green tea in it also.. 
I take it with my breakfast, with a lot of water

I also take Vitamin C
Zinc only 4 days a week.. I read somewhere that you should rotate it?!?


----------

